# Goldfish pond sponge filter question



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

So I just got a Hydro 5 sponge filter for my 100 gal goldfish pond (dad didn't want to have the waterfall constantly running so this was my other option) 

When I first plugged it into my Tetra whisper 60 it was like bubble city :shock: and was producing a bubble charged current that was stronger then what the waterfall produced. Anyway how much air should be pumping in/out of this thing?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

May I ask why he doesn't want the waterfall on all the time? One sponge filter isn't going to be enough to maintain a stable cycle in a goldfish pond as goldfish need very powerful filters. You really need the surface area that a waterfall filter and associated bio-media gives. You should try to convince him to leave it on as turning the main filter on and off will cause some major problems. You wouldn't do it in a standard goldfish tank (it would spell disaster for the fish), and you shouldn't do it in a pond.


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

The waterfall pump uses a decent amount of electricity. Also the splash from it's first drop into the second basin causes us to loose a bit of water every week. Also I've just been using carbon media in the waterfall tank... 

The size of the sponge and the current it's capable of producing makes me think it can act as my main filter while the waterfall can be used as a chemical backup.... Doesn't matter anyway I can't argue with him about this. He used to think we wouldn't need any filtration_ at all _because his friends do that.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

It may be able to sustain normal tanks, but goldfish are a very high wasteload fish and typically need double the filtration to have a stable cycle. Carbon is also not very efficient in a pond or any tank for that matter. Bio-media to increase surface area is a much better use of the space. All waterfalls will cause you to lose water. Mine probably causes us to lose at least 10 gallons a week, but I just fill the pond as it as needed. 

If your pond is lightly stocked and has ample live plants, it could work. A strong stream of bubbles through that pump is a good thing. Beneficial bacteria and goldfish need a lot of oxygen.


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

Yeah I got water hyacinth and anarcharis that a growing and thriving in there. I have 6 fancies in there right now. I guess I shouldn't get anymore unless I see something I really want. (Panda moors)


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

With lot's of plant's, and perhaps two of the Hydro IV sponge filter's in 100 gallons, you will have plenty of biological filtration.
Sponge filter's such as the Hydro create a very large surface area for bacteria to colonize .
Carbon although effective for relatively short period of time before it need's replaced, can also provide more surface area for bacteria to colonize if left for any extended period of time in the flow of water.
What you will be lacking is mechanical filtration which helps remove solids and particulates from the water before they can accumulate on the bottom of the tank/pond, but with enough rooted plants,careful stocking/feeding,and weekly or Bi-weekly water change (depending on waste accumulation) i think it could work.
In any event,,I would never unplug filtration be it sponge filter's or other filtration with live fish present.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Floating plants are great. Let them reproduce as much as possible because they suck up ammonia like a sponge. Water lettuce is another great floating plant. You might run into a problem with anarcharis as it does tend to like higher light that the floating plants will block out. You could also get some bog plants like iris to go around the edges. 

Fancies in a pond can work, but it depends on how cold it gets in the winter. If the water temp drops below 60F, you will need to overwinter them inside. I wouldn't put moors in a pond as they are some of the more delicate fancies. Fancies really do best in tanks while the commons, comets, and shubunkins are best left in the pond.


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

I live in Southern California so winter isn't really an issue for me.

Anacharis is currently placed at the other side of the pond so we'll see how it works.


----------

